# Angeln mit Heimchen



## jxrgen W. x T. (22. April 2010)

Hi,
heute war ich im Tierladen - da fragte ich mich was zirpt den da?
Lebende Haimchen für wenig Geld! (Ich denke noch an das Heuschrecken fangen - mit Schrecken)

Da kam mir gleich der Gedanke das man damit angeln könnte. Hat das schon einmal jemand versucht oder mögen Fische keine Haimchen?

Denke Zielfisch Forelle?


----------



## angelsüchto (22. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln mit Haimchen*

Sie heissen Heimchen,und man kann mit ihnen sehr gut an kleinen Bächen fischen weil sie da nämlich von der Natur aus öfter mal eingespült werden!


----------



## Andal (22. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln mit Haimchen*

An freier Leine ein klassischer und guter Köder. Und weil viele Schreckenarten unter Naturschutz stehen, kaum einer wirklich der Fachmann ist, sie zu unterscheiden, ist das Angebot aus dem Zooladen die beste Lösung!


----------



## angelsüchto (22. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln mit Haimchen*

Ja ich vergas die Frei-Leinen Methode mit zuposten aber Andal hat das ja schon getan


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (23. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln mit Haimchen*



angelsüchto schrieb:


> Sie heissen Heimchen,und man kann mit ihnen sehr gut an kleinen Bächen fischen weil sie da nämlich von der Natur aus öfter mal eingespült werden!


Danke für den Tipp und die Rechtschreibhilfe (sieht auch komisch aus mit "ai")#h


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (23. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln mit Haimchen*



Andal schrieb:


> An freier Leine ein klassischer und guter Köder. Und weil viele Schreckenarten unter Naturschutz stehen, kaum einer wirklich der Fachmann ist, sie zu unterscheiden, ist das Angebot aus dem Zooladen die beste Lösung!



Als Kind habe ich mit einem Freund welche gefangen - das war damals schon ein Drama! 

Und heute 30 Jahre später habe ich wirklich keine Lust mit einem Tuch durch die Wiesen zu hüpfen um die kleinen Hüpfer zu fangen.


----------



## Torsten (23. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln mit Haimchen*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp und die Rechtschreibhilfe (sieht auch komisch aus mit "ai")#h


 
ich selber habe am Forellenteich mit Heimchen geangelt,und siehe da ich habe damit sehr gut gefangen.

MfG Torsten


----------



## Bobster (23. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln mit Heimchen*

Wie töte man die "human" bevor es an den Haken geht ?


----------



## Criss81 (23. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln mit Heimchen*

Hi,

also wenn man sie unbedingt vor der Benutzung töten möchte, dann einfach den Kopf abknipsen. So macht man es jedenfalls wenn man Heuschrecken roh verspeisen möchte .

Aber mal ehrlich, tötest du deine Maden/Würmer auch vorher? 

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Bassey (23. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln mit Heimchen*

gerade das wilde Bewegen an der freien Leine macht ja den Reiz aus der die Fische lockt...


----------



## Ködervorkoster (23. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln mit Heimchen*

Mal kurz angefragt...:

Habe mir auch schon mal überlegt mit Heimchen auf Forelle (am See / ca. 15 ha) zu fischen.... aber... wenn ich diese an einer normalen Posen-Montage anbiete, sinken diese ultra-leichten Hüpfer auch, oder haben Sie so viel "Auftrieb", daß das Hüpferchen nur an der Oberfläche (treibend) angeboten werden kann...???  ;+

Danke mal vorab f. d. Antworten...  #h


----------



## fantazia (23. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln mit Heimchen*

Musst halt durch ein Schrotblei zum sinken bringen.Aber ich habe mit den Teiln als Kind im FoPuff immer an der Oberfläche geangelt.Da ist ja auch ihr "natürlicher Lebensraum" wenn sie ins Wasser fallen.Die sinken natürlich nicht direkt wie ein Stein zu Wasser.


----------



## Torsten (23. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln mit Heimchen*



Fischgesindel schrieb:


> Mal kurz angefragt...:
> 
> Habe mir auch schon mal überlegt mit Heimchen auf Forelle (am See / ca. 15 ha) zu fischen.... aber... wenn ich diese an einer normalen Posen-Montage anbiete, sinken diese ultra-leichten Hüpfer auch, oder haben Sie so viel "Auftrieb", daß das Hüpferchen nur an der Oberfläche (treibend) angeboten werden kann...??? ;+
> 
> Danke mal vorab f. d. Antworten... #h


 
wenn ich mit Heimchen,oder Heuschrecken fische,dan bevorzuge ich eine Wasserkugel mit einen Piloten #6


----------



## Sensitivfischer (23. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln mit Heimchen*



Torsten schrieb:


> wenn ich mit Heimchen,oder Heuschrecken fische,dan bevorzuge ich eine Wasserkugel mit einen Piloten #6



So mache ich das in der Regel auch, bei allen Arten von sehr leichten Oberflächenködern, die ich auf Distanz anbieten muss.
Da hilft selbstverständlich nur ne schwere Montage, deren Bestandteile nicht sinken, also schwimmende Sbirolinos, Wasserkugeln, Hartschaumkörper, eingeweichte Brötchen am Stück usw..
Diese Körper können dann zur Verhinderung von Tüddelei/Verhedderungen auch am Ende der Montage montiert werden, während der Haken + Vorfach am Seitenarm baumelt#6

Nen klassischen Oberflächenköder unter Wasser drücken zu wollen, kommt nicht so gut.
So ein Heimchen macht auf der Wasseroberfläche viel mehr und länger Stimmung, als wenn es unter Wasser gezogen wird, weil es dort schnell in Bewegungsstarre verfällt und ertrinkt.


----------



## Ködervorkoster (23. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln mit Heimchen*

Danke für die Antworten....!

Ist es einen Versuch wert, z. B. jetzt in der Übergangszeit im / zum Frühjahr, mit Heimchen an der Oberfläche zu angeln? Stehen die Regenbogner jetzt bei dem Wetter schon so hoch unter der Wasseroberfläche (Seetiefe an meinem Gewässer ca. 8 - 10mtr.)? Oder besser warten bis das "allgemeine Insektenleben" mit den steigenden Temperaturen ordentlich läuft (auf den Wiesen rundherum)?


----------



## depasch (23. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln mit Heimchen*

dann will ich jetzt mal dumm weiterfragen, mit einem Standard Vorfach (Mono,gefl.)oder spezial (F-Carb.)? Im Zoohandel gibts auch die großen Wanderheuschrecken, wie schauts bei denen aus? vielen dank...


----------



## Torsten (23. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln mit Heimchen*



Fischgesindel schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten....!
> 
> Ist es einen Versuch wert, z. B. jetzt in der Übergangszeit im / zum Frühjahr, mit Heimchen an der Oberfläche zu angeln? Stehen die Regenbogner jetzt bei dem Wetter schon so hoch unter der Wasseroberfläche (Seetiefe an meinem Gewässer ca. 8 - 10mtr.)? Oder besser warten bis das "allgemeine Insektenleben" mit den steigenden Temperaturen ordentlich läuft (auf den Wiesen rundherum)?


 

ich selber würde es zumindest versuchen. denn ein versuch ist es allemale werd #6

MfG Torsten


----------



## Ködervorkoster (23. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln mit Heimchen*

@depasch

Ich werde es nächstes Wochenend an "meinem" Hausgewässer (See / ca. 15ha / ca. 8mtr tief) mal mit Wasserkugel & Pilot / Mono-Schnur / großem Heimchen (ca. 2cm) an der Oberfläche versuchen.

Große Wanderheuschrecken würde ich nur versuchen wenn auch "große" Forellen im Gewässer sind. Für "Standard-Portionsforellen" (bis 500Gr.) dürfte so eine Wanderheuschrecke schon ein recht dicker Happen sein.

Ich werde nach dem Heimchen-Test mal berichten.... #h


----------



## Bassey (23. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln mit Heimchen*

Die großen Heuschrecken bräuchte ich mal als Wallerköder für's Warme Flachwasser um sie gebündelt an der Oberfläche anzubieten... Hat jemand eine Bezugsquelle für wirklich GROßE Heuschrecken?


----------



## ToxicToolz (23. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln mit Heimchen*

Wüstenheuschrecken, extra für große Reptilien ... 

KLICKKLACK


----------



## clipfisch07 (23. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln mit Heimchen*

es gibt keine dummen Fragen - sondern nur dumme      Antworten , probieren geht über studieren  ;-))


----------



## Steffen1896 (23. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln mit Heimchen*

Moin,
kann nur wärmstens den hier http://www.heuschreckenzucht-brunau.de/
empfehlen. Bestell meistens das Futter für meine Spinnen da.
Immer alle Topfit nach dem Versand, und wenn Du ihm ne Mail schreibst sucht er Dir auch die Riesen raus.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Sinned (23. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln mit Heimchen*

wichtig ist beim Heuschreckenangeln, dass man einen dünndrahtigen Haken verwendet und die Heuschrecken ganz hinten am "Schwanz" anködert.


----------



## fantazia (23. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln mit Heimchen*



Bassey schrieb:


> Die großen Heuschrecken bräuchte ich mal als Wallerköder für's Warme Flachwasser um sie gebündelt an der Oberfläche anzubieten... Hat jemand eine Bezugsquelle für wirklich GROßE Heuschrecken?


Moin,

also ich kauf für meine Vogelspinnen immer Wüstenheuschrecken Schistocerca gregaria die sind eigentlich schon recht gross.Die bekommt man eigentlich in jedem Zoofachgeschäft.


----------



## depasch (23. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln mit Heimchen*

@ bekommst du zb. hattersheim, Höchst, am Bh ist bei der Brücke ein Zooladen, der auch hat..., ansonsten kannst du die dinger auch über versand im Internet finden...


----------



## Bassey (27. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln mit Heimchen*



pimp_up_ur_life schrieb:


> wichtig ist beim Heuschreckenangeln, dass man einen dünndrahtigen Haken verwendet und die Heuschrecken ganz hinten am "Schwanz" anködert.



Ich will 5 bis 10 Stück mit einem präparierten Haken auf Waller anbieten, da is nix mit dünndrähtig, ich werde mir demnächst eine Gummispreizzange besorgen wie man sie beim Kieferortophäden verwendet um die Gummis für den Spangendraht zu spreizen, dann bekommen die Grillen kleine Gummiringe angezogen welche dann mit ner dünnen Schnur angefädelt werden damit sie auch ja fit bleiben, die müssen ja noch arbeiten an der Oberfläche :m


----------



## kati48268 (27. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln mit Heimchen*

Hört sich ja spannend an, was du vor hast, Bassey.
Wenn du damit fischt, mach doch mal ein paar Fotos.
Vielleicht wären auf Waller auch Schaben was für dich, gibt's z.B. im Köllezoo; die sind gut daumenlang & -breit, extrem widerstandsfähig... weiß allerdings nicht, ob die wie Heuschrecken an der Oberfläche bleiben.


----------



## Franky (27. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln mit Heimchen*

Naja, bei den Dimensionen, die Bassey an Haken verwendet, braucht man sicherlich schon mehr als ein gutes Dutzend Megaschrecken, damit der schwimmt...  Aber da kann man sischerlich mit einem Korken (sofern man noch welche inWeinflaschen findet) eine kleine Schwimmhilfe basteln...


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (27. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln mit Heimchen*

Das ist ja sehr interessant, danke für die vielen Antworten


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (28. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln mit Heimchen*

Hi, eben habe ich mir Heimchen gekauft 30-40 = 1,89 €.
Schön und gut - als ich beim Tierladen war habe ich mich gefragt wie ich die da rausbekomme ohne das alle abhauen? Die Verkäuferin sagte die Dose an einer Seite etwas öffnen und mit einer Pinzette die Vicher rausfangen.

Hat da einer einer bessere Möglichkeit?


----------



## Ködervorkoster (28. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln mit Heimchen*

Im Kühlschrank ne halbe Std. vor Angelbeginn kühl lagern (nicht Stundenlang!), dann werden sie garantiert ruhiger...
Danach in einen "Netzsäckchen" (...oder Nylonsocke) setzten. Hieraus kann man sie sicher einzeln entnehmen.
#h


----------



## kati48268 (28. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln mit Heimchen*

Beste Aufbewahrung: 
Nimm eine Plastkflasche für Mineralwasser, Oberteil absägen, auf beiden Seiten offenen (also abgeschnittenen) Damenstrumpf drüberstulpen und unten verkleben. Offenes Oberteil einfach mit 'nem Gummiband an der Pulle verschließen.
Dann hast du einen guten Transport- & Aufbewahrungsbehälter mit Eingriff, ohne das der Rest flüchtet. Die Eierschalenpappe mit rein. 
Wenn man die Heimchen mit frischen (aber absolut trockenen! sonst schimmelts & alle verrecken ruckzuck) Blättern fütterst, halten sie irrsinnig lang.

Man kann sie natürlich auch so beim Angeln mit etwas Vorsicht einzeln aus der Verkaufsverpackung fummeln. "Mit Pinzette"... das konnte nur von einer VerkäuferIN kommen.


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (29. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln mit Heimchen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Beste Aufbewahrung:
> Nimm eine Plastkflasche für Mineralwasser, Oberteil absägen, auf beiden Seiten offenen (also abgeschnittenen) Damenstrumpf drüberstulpen und unten verkleben. Offenes Oberteil einfach mit 'nem Gummiband an der Pulle verschließen.
> Dann hast du einen guten Transport- & Aufbewahrungsbehälter mit Eingriff, ohne das der Rest flüchtet. Die Eierschalenpappe mit rein.
> Wenn man die Heimchen mit frischen (aber absolut trockenen! sonst schimmelts & alle verrecken ruckzuck) Blättern fütterst, halten sie irrsinnig lang.
> ...



Top Idee, genau sowas habe ich mnir vorgestellt nur nicht auf diese Idee gekommen.

Super Danke!!#h


----------



## GolemX (29. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln mit Heimchen*

Kleiner Tipp meinerseits, 
Die Viecher nicht mit dem Haken aufspießen, sondern 1 Tropfen Sekundenkleber aufn Rücken, Haken drauf, paar sek warten und ab die Post.

edit:  Ich hab hier mal einen recht nützlichen Link 
http://www.forellino.com/index.php?article_id=44


----------



## Bassey (29. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln mit Heimchen*



Franky schrieb:


> Naja, bei den Dimensionen, die Bassey an Haken verwendet, braucht man sicherlich schon mehr als ein gutes Dutzend Megaschrecken, damit der schwimmt...  Aber da kann man sischerlich mit einem Korken (sofern man noch welche inWeinflaschen findet) eine kleine Schwimmhilfe basteln...



Ich Plane den Teil des Drillings an dem die 3 Hakenschenkel zusammengeschweisst sind mit bauschaum so zu präparieren, dass die Schrecken nicht untergehen, ließt sich alles etwas kompliziert, ich mache einfach ein Foto wenn ich die Montage benutzen werde


----------



## kati48268 (29. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln mit Heimchen*

Bassey, da braucht's doch keinen Bauschaum; 
Styropor, Schaumstoff, Pop Up Foam,... mit Ködernadel auf's Vorfach ziehen & auf den Drillingkorpus runterziehen sollte doch reichen?

Fische und beschäftige mich viel mit dem Angeln mit Heuschrecken. Vom Wallerfischen hab ich aber wenig Ahnung. Meinst du, 3 lange Heuschrecken an der Oberfläche wären ein guter Köder? Berichte unbedingt hier, wie's so läuft; bin sehr neugierig auf dein Experiment.


----------



## Ködervorkoster (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln mit Heimchen*

Moin!
So, nun mal kurz von meinem "Heimchen-Angel-Erlebnis" am Sonntag berichtet:

Ergebnis:   Es ging gaaaar nix.....

Wetter: Stetiger, kalter Wind aus Süd, wolkin Luft ca. 12 - 14 °C, ab 11.00 Uhr leichte Regenschauer.
Angeln: 07.00 Uhr bis 12.30 Uhr, 1 Rute nur mit Heimchen / 1 Rute mit anderen Ködern, Heimchen angeboten auf der Oberfläche bis ca. 3,5 m Tiefe (viel ausprobiert). Vom Uferbereich bis ca. 30m weit raus. Es ist wohl noch etwas zu früh für diese Sorte Köder....

Andere:  Ca. 10 andere Angler fingen auf alle anderen üblichen Köder / Montagen auch so gut wie nichts (hab ne Rund gedreht & gefragt). Wir hatten mit 3 Anglern 2 Forellen. Eine biß auf Powerbait (Spirolino), die zweite auf Wurm/Binenmade (Pose).

Kann noch jemand einen "Erlebnisbericht" vorweisen...?
#h


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln mit Heimchen*

Ich glaube gestern war ein wirklich schlechter Tag, hier war es kalt und sehr windig mit gelegentlichen Schauern - ich war erst garnicht los


----------



## kati48268 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln mit Heimchen*

Heuschrecken sind Sommerköder!
Heisses Wetter, Windstille od. nur wenig Wind (damit die Bewegungen a.d. Oberfläche auch zu sehen sind),... jetzt unter wie oben gennanten Bedinungen damit zu fischen macht wenig Sinn.
Habe schon einige Fischarten mit Heimchen erwischen können; BaFo & ReFo, Rotfeder, Döbel, Barsch, Hasel, Rotauge.


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln mit Heimchen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Heuschrecken sind Sommerköder!
> Heisses Wetter, Windstille od. nur wenig Wind (damit die Bewegungen a.d. Oberfläche auch zu sehen sind),... jetzt unter wie oben gennanten Bedinungen damit zu fischen macht wenig Sinn.
> Habe schon einige Fischearten mit Heimchen erwischen können; BaFo & ReFo, Rotfeder, Döbel, Barsch, Hasel, Rotauge.



Cool sehr interresant, hast du es auch schon an einem Bach oder kleinen Fluss versucht?
Als ich die Biester da stehen sah musste ich es einfch versuchen, aber auch immer nur mit einer Rute. 

Aber ich danke dir für deinen Kommentar#6


----------



## kati48268 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln mit Heimchen*

Mmmh, die funktionieren in jedem Gewässer. Ich wende Heuschrecken vorwiegend in einem kleinen Bach an. Der ist total zugewachsen, werfen mit anderen Ködern ist somit schlecht., Auch liegt viel Geäst drin, so dass man ständig Hänger kriegt. Hier ist ein treibender Oberflächenköder auf BaFos genau passend. Zugegebenermassen sind Haselbisse  viel geiler; die knallen wie Raketen auf Heimchen, manchmal auch daneben und fliegen aus dem Wasser.

Und ich fische mit ihnen Sommertags im See auf ReFos, wenn so richtig Tischplatte auf der Oberfläche ist und die Sonne knallt, so daß man Angeln eigentlich vergessen kann. Da bringt das Zappelinsekt doch noch so einiges.

Geloost hab ich allerdings im März am Biggesee. Wollte dort mit großen Heuschrecken am Ufer auf Seeforelle... im 4Grad kalten Wasser sind die mir jedoch sofort verreckt. Und ohne Bewegung... tote Hose. Darum: Sommerköder!

Vielleicht auch noch wichtig: jede Art von Wasservogel steht auch auf Heuschrecken, also immer aufpassen.


----------

